# PSI Universal Pen Blank Squaring Jig



## bnoles (Jan 9, 2011)

Always looking for a better solution, I ran across this little device and was wondering if it was worth it's salt.  Problem the with the drill squaring tool is it leaves corners on square blanks that must be turned away meaning more room for an oops on the lathe.  This jig looks like it eliminates the potential problem on the lathe.

What is your opinions on this jig.  Is there other vendors that I should look at if I decide to get one?

TIA


----------



## MikeG (Jan 9, 2011)

I liked the idea enough that I made something like it using my miter gauge. 

 
There were holes in it for a adjustable stop rod, so I just added a rod to support the blank. It is easy to square to the disc.
I don't try to take a lot of material off in a short time so the unit is very stable. I have had good luck with it so far.


----------



## bnoles (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Mike... that's pretty slick.  I am going to study it closer and see if maybe I can duplicate it if you don't mind. 

Thanks for sharing the idea!


----------



## navycop (Jan 10, 2011)

How do you keep the sanding disk from hitting the rod? 
PS looks like a shopsmith???


----------



## fernhills (Jan 10, 2011)

+ 1 on that method, that is how i do it.  Carl


----------



## studioso (Jan 10, 2011)

There is a good article, I think in the 2009 folder (maybe 2010?) on how to build a jig such as these using metal angles. I've built my own using these instructions and it works perfectly: although for maximum control you might want to turn sleeves that will fit on the fox for bigger diameters tubes


----------



## Whaler (Jan 10, 2011)

I have one of the PSI jigs and it is worthless. Do what Mike did and save your money.


----------



## manatee (Jan 10, 2011)

What Dick said. Pain in the @#$^


----------



## arioux (Jan 10, 2011)

Here are the instructions to do your hown

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2005/blanksquaring.pdf


----------



## greggas (Jan 10, 2011)

bnoles said:


> Always looking for a better solution, I ran across this little device and was wondering if it was worth it's salt.  Problem the with the drill squaring tool is it leaves corners on square blanks that must be turned away meaning more room for an oops on the lathe.  This jig looks like it eliminates the potential problem on the lathe.
> 
> What is your opinions on this jig.  Is there other vendors that I should look at if I decide to get one?
> 
> TIA



Bob;

For what its worth...
I bought one of these last year and was disappointed in the results.  I found that the vertical disk in my, and many others I later found out, sander had some play it it when i pushed the jig and blank against it.  this resulted in edges being very out or square.

During his Fall tour of the Northeast Curtis ( AKA Mesquiteman) turned me on to the best solution I have seen.  In fact it works so well i do not see a need to ever change the method.

All you need is a PSi (or other) disassembly tool ( the one that is comprised of about 24 steel punches), a drill check for the lath and velcro backed sand paper.

In the head stock mount on a faceplate and turn to slightly larger than 2" diameter a piece of MDF or hardwood.  To this piece apply a peel and stick piece of velcro ( hooks).  Press onto this a 2" disk of 120 +/- velcro backed sanding disk. Then insert your drill chuck into the tail stock.  Into the chuck install the punch that fits the tube of pen you are making. 

Turn on the lathe, slip the blank with tube glued over the steel rod and you are ready to go.

I have used this method with 100% success on about 200 pens.  The sand paper lasts for about 50 pens (which i found very surprising) unless you are using very oily wood such as cocobollo ( which I try to keep until the end of the run thus maximizing the use of the paper.

Good luck


----------



## bnoles (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks a million guys... you saved me from wasting my money.  Looks like I will be making my own from your suggested ideas.


----------



## MikeG (Jan 10, 2011)

navycop said:


> How do you keep the sanding disk from hitting the rod?
> PS looks like a shopsmith???



I keep the disk stationary and slide the blank on the rod toward the disk. Yes it is a Shopsmith.


----------

